# Proof Of Funds



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is the proof of funds needed to be shown in the form of cash or bank statement for the WHV ?

According to the CIC site...

have the equivalent of C$ 2,500 to help cover your expenses at the beginning of your stay;

But the fact that we are only buying a one way ticket and expect to stay for atleast 6mths plus...would they expext myself and my wife to each have more then $2.5kea???

Would $5k each be enough ???


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Recent bank statement should suffice... $2500 each, plus $ for return ticket ~$1200 each plus money for second year insurance each. $5000 each may be a bit high, but pretty close.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Recent bank statement should suffice... $2500 each, plus $ for return ticket ~$1200 each plus money for second year insurance each. $5000 each may be a bit high, but pretty close.


We are looking at securing 6mths accomodation prior to the wife and i landing in Edmonton so this should certainly help.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Recent bank statement should suffice... $2500 each, plus $ for return ticket ~$1200 each plus money for second year insurance each. $5000 each may be a bit high, but pretty close.


Something from $5k-$6k would be enough for each of us


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Something from $5k-$6k would be enough for each of us


Over would $7-8k be more preferred ? what is the min amount for proof of funds acutally ?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

On my LOI is says i need to only show $2.5 as proof of funds.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

$2500 proof of funds (survival), funds for additional insurance (if required) and funds for return flight (if you don't have/staying over 12 months).


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I will already have my insurance sorted out before we leave (2x12mth covers) so really its just $2.5k and enough for a return flight to Australia...$4k is sufficent then.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I will already have my insurance sorted out before we leave (2x12mth covers) so really its just $2.5k and enough for a return flight to Australia...$4k is sufficent then.


Yes.....



Liam(at)Large said:


> $2500 each, plus $ for return ticket ~$1200 each plus money for second year insurance each. $5000 each may be a bit high, but pretty close.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure why its only just come to me but the money needed is all wrong like what i mean is this:

Funds i have been saying i need $6.5k when it acutally fact i only need $5.8k AUS to equal $6.5k CAD where i was thinking all AUS dollars...geez i must be blonde and the same goes with recalculating the accommodation.

Flights=$AUS
Insurance=$AUS
Funds=$CAD
Accommodoation=$CAD


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i just received my POE Letter of Introduction last night so am now in the same frantic planning mode as everyone else seems to be, though i am hoping to be in Toronto no later than this May.

my neighbor's eldest daughter moved to Canada 3 years ago (to work at a ski resort i think) and she mentioned that as long as you have the intent to work, and have enough for insurance and a flight home they don't really care about the exact figure, though, she did say the more the better given you will want to dine out, see sights, and explore while you settle in (she said her 3K went within the first 4 weeks but she lived pretty lavishly apparently)

i have been budgeting everything in AUS dollars as i didnt think the variance was that great, so hoping i am over budgeting and have more cash to play with 

i will be taking around 9-10K but only because i will be shipping my pooch over with me eventually and that looks like it will be the most expensive part of my relocation judging from the quotes i've had. (this will of course only happen if my visa is accepted for the full 2 years)


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> i just received my POE Letter of Introduction last night so am now in the same frantic planning mode as everyone else seems to be, though i am hoping to be in Toronto no later than this May.
> 
> my neighbor's eldest daughter moved to Canada 3 years ago (to work at a ski resort i think) and she mentioned that as long as you have the intent to work, and have enough for insurance and a flight home they don't really care about the exact figure, though, she did say the more the better given you will want to dine out, see sights, and explore while you settle in (she said her 3K went within the first 4 weeks but she lived pretty lavishly apparently)
> 
> ...


You dont need to stress as you have 12mths grace before you have to leave Australia...if you are cutting yourself short by May then post pone to later on in the year and and even into next year.

Why the month of May may i ask ?

Yeh that the same with out cats, once we have everything sorted and will definately get a 2yrs visa then we will ship our cats over.

We havent got quotes yet but what prices have you been quoted ?


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

I really wanted to be there already as ive been putting off travel for the last 18months already, and to beat the summer rush i suppose, from what friends have told me house hunting gets a bit harder availability wise from April onwards. (Though they are in other areas so unsure how it is in Toronto) 

I have been quoted about 3.5-3.8k for a one way trip though they are taking the long route; Perth to Sydney to LAX to Toronto instead of just Perth to dubai to Toronto. I may have to find some other quotes as that a bit more than i had budgeted.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> I really wanted to be there already as ive been putting off travel for the last 18months already, and to beat the summer rush i suppose, from what friends have told me house hunting gets a bit harder availability wise from April onwards. (Though they are in other areas so unsure how it is in Toronto)
> 
> I have been quoted about 3.5-3.8k for a one way trip though they are taking the long route; Perth to Sydney to LAX to Toronto instead of just Perth to dubai to Toronto. I may have to find some other quotes as that a bit more than i had budgeted.


You can get alot cheaper then that, Adelaide-Dubai-Toronto is a tad over $2k so your getting quoted to much imo.

Book your flights online not through a travel agent.

Same with us, im having to be put on all waiting list for apartments in Edmonton.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Golly, that's a lot cheaper may have to detour via S.A! 

Hope you find something suitable soon, its so hard to get any traction with it all without being there.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


GRETZKY427 said:


> You can get alot cheaper then that, Adelaide-Dubai-Toronto is a tad over $2k so your getting quoted to much imo.
> 
> Book your flights online not through a travel agent.
> 
> Same with us, im having to be put on all waiting list for apartments in Edmonton.


On a waiting list?! 

Check the link below and call them up. Let me know if they ask you for renter's Insurance, if they do, I will put you in touch with my Insurance Broker.

https://www.broadstreet.ca/properties/AB/Edmonton/LaurelGardens

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

